# Question about catching minnows



## gankster (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering what the law is about minnows. I live on a canal that leads to the Detroit River. I catch minnows from the canal and use them in the river. I heard you must have a receipt when using minnows? Is it a violation to use minnows you caught and use from the same body of water? Thanks

Gankster


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You can use them in the same body of water where they were caught. Receipt only applies to bait that has been purchased.


From the below link: 

Anglers who trap or net their own minnows -- or who collect their own roe -- should only use them in the body of water from which they were taken. It is illegal to fish with bait taken from known VHS positive waters for use in VHS negative waters. 


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52259_10950_46202-194062--,00.html

Lots of VHS info here:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52259_10950_46202---,00.html


----------



## gankster (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information. It is a pain to drive to the store when you can catch them in the backyard. I can't wait to get out this week.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

i bought this cheap made in china net from amazon
http://www.amazon.com/2013newestsel...F8&qid=1443197623&sr=1-7&keywords=minnow+trap

and it's sort of fallen apart, as in one of the sides is sagging. would i still be able to catch minnows if such is the case? i also bought a frabill minnow trap (cone shaped) at walmart. i haven't had luck catching minnows with either of these. when are the best times (times of day) and seasons to catch minnows and what are some tips and tricks in using both these kinds of traps and when would i use one (dip net) over the other (conical trap) and i heard the minnows make a comeback in the fall but i haven't caught a single minnow yet all season and gave up, but how do i use these and when are there minnows? Thanks.


----------

